# THIS WEBCOMIC



## Itakirie (Feb 3, 2011)

MADE ME LAUGH SO HARD TODAY.

http://www.romanticallyapocalyptic.com/home?page=16
http://www.romanticallyapocalyptic.com/home?page=12
http://www.romanticallyapocalyptic.com/home?page=22


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

Reminds me of this one

Except on drugs.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

I love this comic 8)


----------



## Ames (Feb 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Reminds me of this one
> 
> Except on drugs.


 
Yeah I actually thought it was the same comic when I clicked on the link.  They look remarkably similar at first glance.

Reading it atm.  It's pretty damn good.


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 4, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Yeah I actually thought it was the same comic when I clicked on the link.  They look remarkably similar at first glance.
> 
> Reading it atm.  It's pretty damn good.



Difference between it is that this comic's creator actually cares about it! XD


----------

